# Landcut and 9 Mile Hole Trips



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The Landcut and 9 Mile Hole are fixing to really heat up here in March. If you would like to come on a trip down there send me a Private Message. I have a 2013 SCB Stingray that will get us down there quickly and comfortably. You can invite a friend or two to come along as well. All I ask is that you cover expenses for the trip and we will call it good. I know the area well and we will catch some good fish and instead of hiring a guide that costs 500 bucks we take my boat and you just cover gas and bait. I love meeting new 2coolers and making new fishing partners. I just moved down here permanently and don't have many people to fish with. You can also send me a text and we will get a trip scheduled. 

James Illgen
713-Eight Zero Six-2495


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

*interested*

PM sent


----------



## fred the wader (Sep 27, 2012)

*fishing the land cut*

ready to go call 936-870-7244


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dude, I've always wanted to learn them waters! I'm gonna learn them one of these days...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Watch out for the worthless beer-drinking heathens in that blue cabin! I will cover gas and bait if you cover my beer tab, fighting chance I come out on top!


----------



## RAY ORTEGA (Aug 29, 2010)

when will be the next time you are heading down there?


----------

